# To buy or not to buy: aquabid fishy-opinions plz!!



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

I think hes really cute and all 
And i LOVE his grumpy face
Im just not a big fan of his face colour!

Opinions?


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

And


----------



## paris38 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hmmm...buy? He's is sure pretty!!!


----------



## Kyurem150 (Apr 9, 2013)

HMPKEE?? Half Moon Plakat and also elephant ears!! Plus great colors! Buy!


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

o___o

I say get him. He's so pretty. Wish I could D:


----------



## Adnamac (Apr 18, 2013)

He is a really gorgeous boy...I am of the 'buy him!' opinion. But it's really your call!


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

Call him Mister Grumpy Gills~


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Kyurem150 said:


> HMPKEE?? Half Moon Plakat and also elephant ears!! Plus great colors! Buy!


Haha he's actually a halfmoon


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Kithy said:


> Call him Mister Grumpy Gills~


Hahahahah that's amazing!!! I was planning on calling him grumpy too!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

Heheheh I decided to bid on him


----------



## crowntaillove3 (Dec 26, 2012)

+1 for Mr. Grumpy Gills if you buy! (What up, _Finding Nemo _and_ Kithy_ references!) I say go for it. What price is he going for?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

crowntaillove3 said:


> +1 for Mr. Grumpy Gills if you buy! (What up, _Finding Nemo _and_ Kithy_ references!) I say go for it. What price is he going for?


Hehe , Finding Nemo ftw!!

GL and I expect pictures!!!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

He's starting $20. Haha thanks guys!


----------



## BadWolf (May 1, 2013)

buy!! very beautiful!!!


----------



## Kyurem150 (Apr 9, 2013)

He has those elephant ears and his shape and proportions look like a plakat...


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

I like him I vote buy!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

he's lovely.... but big ears are hard to care for. x-x and he looks like he might have some rosetail in him. x: his fins are gonna get shredded real fast.


----------



## aquagreen (May 2, 2013)

His face I'm just in love with. It's so excellent. So much personality...never seen a fish like that. He looks like he's mad at being all those splendid colors.  I couldn't resist that. Good luck, I hope you get him!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ee are no more difficult to care for then bettas with normal pectorals... And he looks like a young hm to me.


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

Sorry, I know this thread is pretty old. I was just wondering- did you end up buying him?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

opps didn't realize this was an old thread dug up by a previous post.. ignore this post... ignore it i say!


----------



## animallover4lyfe (Jul 7, 2010)

sweetbettafish said:


> Sorry, I know this thread is pretty old. I was just wondering- did you end up buying him?


Yeah i did haha!


----------

